# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  HOUDINI

## MrTrucado

Houdini se estrena como la mejor miniserie de la temporada en Estados Unidos

La ficción protagonizada por Adrien Brody, obtuvo 3,7 millones de espectadores en su estreno el lunes 1 de Septiembre, por lo que es la miniserie de cable más vista de este año.History Channel centra la trama de la miniserie en el mago y escapista Houdini, relatando su vida de fama, espionaje y trucos infames, y se basa en el libro Houdini: A Mind in Chains: A Psychoanalytic Portrait de Bernard C. Meyer.
En España sería emitida por Discovery Max, ha sido todo un éxito para el canal americano y de hecho se ha convertido en la miniserie de emisión de pago con el mejor dato este 2014.

----------


## luis dias derfe

¿Me podria recomendar alguien algun libro en español sobre Houdini?

----------


## luis dias derfe

Por cierto,tengo entendido que era un gran atleta.En su juventud gano muchas medallas en carreras y ademas un gran nadador.Hay quien dice que entrenaba su cuerpo 6 horas todos los dias.

----------

